# Ibiza



## Caffo (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi there
We are relocating to Ibiza in march 2013. We have a 3 year old son and my main concern is education. Can you recommend a school which offers a curriculum rich in sports, arts ie NOT British curriculum. We had originally planned to send him to an IB school in Ibiza but this school no longer appears on the IB website. Any ideas????

Anyone doing some home schooling in ibiza. Any montessori or Steiner classes? Or mother and child groups???

We used to live in Mallorca so language is no problem. 

We plan to rent while we wait for our stuff to come from the uk......any reliable real estate agencies you can recommend.

Lastly, but not least, our 2 cats are coming with us and I need a company who arranges transport and paperwork, again, any suggestions welcome


Thanks!!!!
Catherine


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caffo said:


> Hi there
> We are relocating to Ibiza in march 2013. We have a 3 year old son and my main concern is education. Can you recommend a school which offers a curriculum rich in sports, arts ie NOT British curriculum. We had originally planned to send him to an IB school in Ibiza but this school no longer appears on the IB website. Any ideas????
> 
> Anyone doing some home schooling in ibiza. Any montessori or Steiner classes? Or mother and child groups???
> ...


:welcome:


I can't specifically help with your questions - even though we can see Ibiza from here on a clear day!!

I just wanted to mention that, although it won't really be an issue for you until your son is 6 when schooling becomes compulsory, home schooling isn't exactly legal in Spain, so there really isn't anything in the way of support & it's unlikely that you'll find any concrete info anywhere - there is a link which will give you a bit more info in our _FAQs & useful info_ thread


----------

